# Iluminacion en ruedas de motos



## skans (Jun 13, 2011)

hola amigos tengo un problema necesito crear un proyecto sobre instalacion de luces led o de neon  instaladas en rines  pero enciendan sin necesidad de cables pues al girar se dañaria la instalacion ps esta en constante movimiento


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 15, 2011)

Hola skans

Pues tendrías que adaptar todo al rin. Circuito y batería. Procurando que vuelva a quedar balanceada la rueda, si no vibraría al girar.

Pero se puede hacer en otra forma:
Coloca todos los LED’s que quieras o los Neon en el rin. Procura que queden balanceados. 
Haz un disco de algun material aislante y en circulos agregale tantas pistas metalicas como circuitos de LED’s tengas en el rin, +1 la cual será el común. Adaptala al eje del rin.

instala unas uñas flexibles sujetas a la tijera que sujeta la rueda.
Por esas uñas pasarás las señales a los LED’s en el rin.

Así que el circuito quedará en algun lugar de vehículo y habrá alambres desde alla hasta las uñas las cuales harán contacto en los circulos metalicos a donde esán conectados los LED’s en el rin.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## skans (Jun 18, 2011)

muchas gracias brother,no sabia eso jajaja

brother una consulta si tienes tiempo mira estoy videos y luego sabras a que me refiero


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 18, 2011)

Hola skans

Vuenos Videos, se ve que hasta tiene control remoto para cambiar la forma de encender las luces en el rin de la moto.

Ahora:
Cual es tu circuito ?. 
Podríamos verlo ?. 
Qué sumulador utilizas ?.

Si no tienes nada empieza por buscar, por medio de buscador, “Luces audio rítmicas” ó “Auto Increíble” ó algo que se te ocurra que en la frase contenga las letras LED.

También hay por aquí circuitos desarrolados para controles remotos.
No olvides responder a mis preguntas y ya que tengas decidido qué circuito utilizar lo adjuntas aquí para una posible modificación.

Por lo pronto ya sabes como pasar las señales a los LED’s que están en el rin.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## skans (Jun 19, 2011)

bueno muchas gracias pero la verdad tengo un ciruito con 555,la de tipo policial pero lo que no entiendo es como puedo adaptar tantas tiras led al circuito teniendo que es a 12v

quisiera saber si tienes conocimineto de como conectar varios led por lo menos unos 50 pz cada tira seria de 10 led aun circuito o simplemente directo a 12v ,tienes algun circuito que me pueda servir pz la verdad el kit de led que vez en el video cuesta mucho pz y no esta en mis posibilidades de comprarlo pz quisiera hacerlo yo mismo,como dicen la practica hace al maestro lo que pasa es que me falta un poco de conocimiento en esto gracias


----------



## djwash (Jun 19, 2011)

Y aparecio un tema mas con leds...

Usa el buscador y ahi te sacas la duda de como se conectan los leds, hay muchos temas hablando de eso, tenes que saber la tension y la corriente de los leds que vas a usar... Ya sabes que es con 12V (un poquito mas), pero si lo haces con baterias en el "rin" es otra historia...


----------



## skans (Jun 19, 2011)

aver brother explicame como seria la instalacion  de tiras led a bateria


----------



## soerok (Jun 19, 2011)

La forma correcta de conectar los LED's seria agruparlos de a 3 en serie con su respectiva resistencia y esos grupos conectarlos en paralelo. La resistencia la calculas con la Ley de Ohm y los LED's los excitas con algún transistor que aguante la potencia necesaria.


----------



## djwash (Jun 19, 2011)

Te lo dijo MrCarlos en la primera respuesta:

"Pues tendrías que adaptar todo al rin. Circuito y batería. Procurando que vuelva a quedar balanceada la rueda, si no vibraría al girar."

Si no eres capaz de crear un sistema que alimente las luces desde la bateria de la moto (lo cual es muy inconveniente) debes poner una bateria o pila recargable en cada "rin", la cual alimentara los leds, tenes que tener en cuenta que:

*Si las luces seran fijas, solo basta con que el voltaje sea un poco superior al de los leds, entonces por cada led usas una resistencia, o de mas del doble de cada led y pones dos leds en serie y una resistencia.

*Si quieres puedes hacer un circuito que prenda de manera similar o mas variada aun que en el video, deberas usar un 555 o un PIC, a estos deberas alimentarlos con 5V, pero sin tener control remoto esto se vuelve un poco incomodo.

*Si deseas ponerle un control remoto, te toca a ti usar el buscador que hay varios posteador y faciles de hacer.

Usa el buscador, lee temas referido a leds, todo lo que necesitas saber ya se trato, puede o no haberse usado en una moto, pero toda la info esta, es cuestion de creatividad.

Si no has entendido lo que te he indicado estas en el horno, pregunta si no entiendes algo.

Este tema corre riesgo de ir a moderacion...


EDIT: se me escapo lo que dijo saerok, tambien vale.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 20, 2011)

Hola skans

El cómo o cuantos LED’s instalar en el Rin es algo que tú debes decidir.
Pero con la condición que la rueda vuelva a quedar balanceada para que no vibre cuando gire.

Una vez instalados los LED’s y balanceada la rueda se procede a conectarlos a los anillos metálicos que se montaron previamente en la rueda de algún material rígido aislante. Como te sugerí en mi mensaje #2.
La rueda con círculos metálicos debe quedar sujeta al mismo eje que la rueda de la moto de tal forma que la rueda con los círculos metálicos gire junto con la rueda de la moto.

Así que para continuar con tu proyecto en necesario el decidir he instalar los LED’s en el Rin de la moto y la rueda con círculos metálicos.

El Circuito para manejar aquellos LED’s sería el siguiente paso.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## djwash (Jun 20, 2011)

Personalmente lo veo como una "chanchada" poner un sistema de circulos metalicos como los que traen las maquinas de luces de DJ...

A: para fijar este sistema, debido a su tamaño y al diametro de la masa de la llanta (120mm en adelante segun la moto) se necesitara una fijacion mediante soldadura o tornillos, el material de la llanta suele ser aleacion, y con tornillos no se puede si es freno a tambor, la unica seria con tornillos que no penetren la masa y material aislante tipo crylon.

B: los materiales de contacto de estos sistemas suelen ser cobre y otros no resistentes a la intemperie, sifririan de oxidacion.

C: debe ser de contacto simple por si se pincha una rueda, facil de sacar y de poner.

Otros inconvenientes serian si tiene freno a disco, si tiene rayos, doble disco adelente ni hablar.

Si es una moto grande esta el ya mencionado tema del balanceo y que no es logico ponerse a modificar una moto de esas de esa forma, es un crimen, si la moto no es grande las llantas suelen venir desbalanceadas de fabrica...

Opino que son mejores las baterias recargables, aunque suponen tener que recargarlas...

Ni dijo que moto tiene...


----------



## HJESUSMARTINEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

una pregunta con cinta de imanes es posible dar continuidad de corriente asi podria pegar una en el rin y otra para pasarle la corriente al rin y asi sufrir menos desgaste o las ¿cintas imantadas generan voltaje?


----------



## Scooter (Nov 18, 2014)

¿Que es un rin? Para mi es un río de Alemania y no creo que pegues un río a la moto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Que es un rin? Para mi es un río de Alemania y no creo que pegues un río a la moto.



Estas extrañas conclusiones provienen de intentar castellanizar palabras foráneas como *"Ring"* (Anillo)

Ahora *"Rin"*, no se lo que es.


 Tal ves sea la onomatopeya de esta acción: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






No se un tus latitudes, pero por aquí serian *llantas*


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 18, 2014)

ja ja ja ja RIN aca se llama o llamamos a la parte metalica que soporta lo que llamamos neumatico o camara de aire y este a su vez va alojado en la llanta, aunque algunas motos nuevas no llevan neumatico o camara de aire y solo usan el conjunto RIN y LLANTA


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2014)

Aqui llantas son las partes metálicas , y cubierta o neumático es la goma


Hay que tener amigos Ali-Baba y mal gusto


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 18, 2014)

no entiendo tu expresion "Hay que tener amigos Ali-Baba y mal gusto"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2014)

Amigo Ali-Baba y los 40 ladris que te provea las ruedas baratas, y mal gusto para hacerle eso a un Fitito.

Además de sacar de relación a toda la transmisión.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2014)

fdesergio dijo:


> no entiendo tu expresion "Hay que tener amigos Ali-Baba y mal gusto"



*Alibaba           .*


http://www.alibaba.com/product-deta...e-casting-aluminium_1204529379/showimage.html


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 18, 2014)

2M ya entendi, te referias a la imagen, si,  es que pobrecito auto con esos dueños!!! sadicos diria yo!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2014)

> i eso papá ke le falta pintura nomas pa kedar mas mijor


 
                            .


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 18, 2014)

HJESUSMARTINEZ dijo:


> una pregunta con cinta de imanes es posible dar continuidad de corriente asi podria pegar una en el rin y otra para pasarle la corriente al rin y asi sufrir menos desgaste o las ¿cintas imantadas generan voltaje?


 


Hola HJESUSMARTINEZ

Bueno, Una vez sabiendo que es un “rín” (Las Ruedas metálicas Sobre las cuales se monta el neumático, Llanta).
Podemos decir que Tú idea no funcionaría.

Una cinta magnética girando frente a otro imán estacionario no generaría corriente.
Probablemente una serie de bobinas en el rin y un imán fijo en la tijera (Parte que soporta la rueda) pudiera ser.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## leigthon (Oct 29, 2016)

amigos una pregunta como podria ponerle luces rgb al rin de una moto lineal. bueno sobre todo tengo un controlador de luces rgb  y queria ver como se podria hacer hay ya que serian cuatro uñas o no necesariamente?


----------



## wilmerjavier (Oct 29, 2016)

hola saludes, tendrias que usar algo asi como una escobilla y algo donde haga contacto la escobilla digamos un disco de cobre aislado de la masa de la moto, pues esta es el lado negativo de la bateria de la moto de ahi entraria a un secuenciador y luego repartirias las luces en cada punto segun gusto de cada quien, esto lo hice hace mucho tiempo y me funciono, espero te de una idea, saludes....


----------



## leigthon (Oct 29, 2016)

*O_*sea amigo *que* use 4 tipos puentes o uñas algo asi ya que del controlador salen 3 masas y un positivo *que* es el *c*omun si*_*no m*e* e*qu*i*v*o*c*o *h*aya platinas pues tienes una gran idea gracias


----------

